# Three golden rets. In need!!



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Karen nothing comes up for me. Where are they located? Do you know if anyone has forwarded this to rescues?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Can't get the links to work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*here are the links again*

*here ARE THE LINKS, AGAIN!!!*
*
please look -they ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL!!!!*

*RUSTY: he might be a SENIOR!!!!*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13326223

SONNY:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13260561

CHAMP:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13280966

*THERE WERE FOUR, BUT ONE OF THE LISTINGS WAS REMOVED!!!!:no:*


*RUSTY-SENIOR- IN WV-HOW HEARTBREAKING!! HE LIVES AT SHELTER!!!
Rusty*Putnam County Animal Relief Center
Winfield, WV
304-586-0249 
[email protected]

What a sweetheart! This is Rusty and he lives in the shelter right now. He is in desperate need of a loving home, what about yours? He loves people and gets along with other dogs great. If interested, call the shelter at 304-586-0249. E-mail is [email protected]. Shelter hours are M, W, F, and SA 10-3 and Tuesday's and Thursday's 12-5, so that you may have time to look and fill out paperwork- closed Sunday. Cost: dogs are $40, Cats $35 which includes sterilization, first shots, first worming, and if over 16 weeks a Rabies vaccination. If the dog has not already been sterilized, there is a separate deposit required of $50 which will be returned to you upon proof of confirmation of the sterilization (out of state must leave a check for it to be returned by mail). If interested and live out of state please contact us the day before by closing time and we will hold the pet for you for two hours after opening. If you cannot adopt but would like to sponsor a pet or donate toward our spay/neuter program please contact us by telephone, email, or write PARC 1 Sabre Rd. Winfield, WV 3/18/09


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is sonny-2 years old in ohio!!!*

*Sonny *
Golden Retriever
Young Male Dog Pet ID: 4646 
Ashtabula County Animal Protective League, Ashtabula, OH 
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Sonny
Ashtabula County Animal Protective League 
Ashtabula, OH 
440-224-1222 
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH71
*Sonny is one georgous Golden*. He is already neutered and ready for a forever home! Brought to us by the county dog warden from the Monroe area, he is playful, very active and only about 2 years old. Can you give him the home and love he so yearns for? [/B]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champ in new jersey! Beautiful!!*

Champ 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13280966
Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog 
Mt. Pleasant Animal Shelter, East Hanover, NJ 
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Champ

*Champ is an eleven month old Golden Retriever. He will be available for adoption Saturday, March 28th, from 12-2pm to *our Special Companions members and after 2pm to the general public.
Looking for a special type of dog? Become a member for $35 for adult dogs or for puppies and for the next three months we will do our best to locate one for you. Please come down to the shelter and ask the staff for more information. 

*This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Mt. Pleasant Animal Shelter 
East Hanover, NJ 
973-386-0590 ext 5 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Champ PFId#13280966
You love animals, but can’t adopt? Come on down to the shelter and choose the cat or dog that you would like to sponsor. For as little as $20 per month, you can sponsor a pet and help pay for the cost of their care while they stay


SEE MORE PETS THERE http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=NJ53*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are gorgeous. I hope they all get adopted or rescued. Champ reminds me of my Bama.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Post removed and posted in another thread*

post removed-posted in another thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Can someone pls email the Golden Ret. Rescues for Champ, Sonny and for RUSTY.

Dentist this morning and work until about 6 PM Chicago Time


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Site now says Rusty goes through Rescue March 26th.

"Rusty is going to go through rescue on March 26th although he lives in the shelter right now."


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonder if GRAPE would be interested in Champ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Will you email GRAPE for Champ?

Thanks!!!

RUSTY IN WV IS NO LONGER LISTED-I HOPE HE FOUND A HOME

RUSTY-SENIOR- IN WV-HOW HEARTBREAKING!! HE LIVES AT SHELTER!!!
RustyPutnam County Animal Relief Center
Winfield, WV
304-586-0249 
[email protected]

What a sweetheart! This is Rusty and he lives in the shelter right now. He is in desperate need of a loving home, what about yours? He loves people and gets along with other dogs great. If interested, call the shelter at 304-586-0249. E-mail is [email protected]. Shelter hours are M, W, F, and SA 10-3 and Tuesday's and Thursday's 12-5, so that you may have time to look and fill out paperwork- closed Sunday. Cost: dogs are $40, Cats $35 which includes sterilization, first shots, first worming, and if over 16 weeks a Rabies vaccination. If the dog has not already been sterilized, there is a separate deposit required of $50 which will be returned to you upon proof of confirmation of the sterilization (out of state must leave a check for it to be returned by mail). If interested and live out of state please contact us the day before by closing time and we will hold the pet for you for two hours after opening. If you cannot adopt but would like to sponsor a pet or donate toward our spay/neuter program please contact us by telephone, email, or write PARC 1 Sabre Rd. Winfield, WV 3/18/09
Attached Images


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, it sounded like Rusty was scheduled to go into rescue today


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Will contact E Hanover tomorrow and see what it takes to get him lined up with a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

THANKS for anything you can do. Are you talking about Champ or Rusty?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Was initially referring to Champ. Is Rusty there too?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

On my way there now to see Champ.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR:

YOU went to see Champ-YOU ARE amazing!!

Let us know how Champ is.




*I GOT GOOD NEWS ON RUSTY IN WV-HE WAS RESCUED!!!!*
RUSTY-SENIOR- IN WV-HOW HEARTBREAKING!! HE LIVES AT SHELTER!!!
RustyPutnam County Animal Relief Center
Winfield, WV
304-586-0249 
[email protected]

What a sweetheart! This is Rusty and he lives in the shelter right now. He is in desperate need of a loving home, what about yours? He loves people and gets along with other dogs great. If interested, call the shelter at 304-586-0249. E-mail is [email protected]. Shelter hours are M, W, F, and SA 10-3 and Tuesday's and Thursday's 12-5, so that you may have time to look and fill out paperwork- closed Sunday. Cost: dogs are $40, Cats $35 which includes sterilization, first shots, first worming, and if over 16 weeks a Rabies vaccination. If the dog has not already been sterilized, there is a separate deposit required of $50 which will be returned to you upon proof of confirmation of the sterilization (out of state must leave a check for it to be returned by mail). If interested and live out of state please contact us the day before by closing time and we will hold the pet for you for two hours after opening. If you cannot adopt but would like to sponsor a pet or donate toward our spay/neuter program please contact us by telephone, email, or write PARC 1 Sabre Rd. Winfield, WV 3/18/09
Attached Images


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Champ is a *big* dog at 10 1/2 months I estimate in the 80lb range, so apparently he has been fed perhaps a bit too well. 
He has been nutered I guess this week as he was wearing one of those cone collars, AND he is being adopted tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

WLR said:


> Champ is a *big* dog at 10 1/2 months I estimate in the 80lb range, so apparently he has been fed perhaps a bit too well.
> He has been nutered I guess this week as he was wearing one of those cone collars, AND he is being adopted tomorrow.


The adoption is great news!


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

So Rusty is in rescue, Champ is adopted.

What about Sonny?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sonny*

The only way to find out about Sonny is to email the golden ret. rescues in OHio for him and also send an email to the shelter asking if he is still in need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR:

Thanks so much for going to see Champ and checking on him.
That was so sweet of you!!


----------

